# "Mother in law asked for it" with pictures



## DRKsmoking (Feb 28, 2021)

"Mother in law asked for it" with pictures, First off she is in her low 80"s and does not ask for much. Very sweet lady. But she asked if i could do some ribs for her. So of coarse i said yes. She normally comes out once a month on the weekend to pay cards and have 1 beer. So i thought it would be nice if i made it special. So i made up a menu and emailed it to here for Saturday's supper. Here is the menu







So i also mailed it to her other daughter and made it a meal for 6 people ( big thank you to Mrs.Bear pie was fantastic ). 
So it is St. Louis with Vanilla-Brown Sugar Glaze
Split chicken wings, Smoked Mac and Cheese, smoker was nice and full
Inside i made Butter-Swim Biscuits and topped it off with Mrs. Bears Cherries in the Snow pie

So here are some shots of the meal
Thanks for looking

































Way too much food for 6 people .....awwww left overs today for lunch , supper and watch the hockey game tonight, Thanks for looking, David


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 28, 2021)

You have to be the greatest son in law ever!

That was a very cool thing you did for her!

And the food looks fantastic as well!

God bless you my friend,

John


----------



## tx smoker (Feb 28, 2021)

WOW!! That looks amazing. Very nice meal all around and kudos for taking care of the MIL. Sadly mine passed about 5 years ago. She too was a great lady and is missed by the whole family. This brings back some very fond memories of family meals we shared. Thank you for posting. A nice way to start a Sunday...with a smile 

Robert


----------



## DRKsmoking (Feb 28, 2021)

BandCollector said:


> You have to be the greatest son in law ever!
> 
> That was a very cool thing you did for her!
> 
> ...


Thanks Band collector, she makes it very easy to go above and beyond to do things for her. Thanks for the kind words
David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Feb 28, 2021)

tx smoker said:


> WOW!! That looks amazing. Very nice meal all around and kudos for taking care of the MIL. Sadly mine passed about 5 years ago. She too was a great lady and is missed by the whole family. This brings back some very fond memories of family meals we shared. Thank you for posting. A nice way to start a Sunday...with a smile
> 
> Robert


Sorry about your MIL, that is why i try to do what ever makes her smile. She likes coming out to play cards and have 1 warm beer, LOL
Thanks very much for the like
David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Feb 28, 2021)

Thanks for the likes
JohnnyRay
TxSmoker
Lwhkb

David


----------



## yankee2bbq (Feb 28, 2021)

That’s so nice of you! Meal looks really good too! Awesome job!


----------



## daveomak (Feb 28, 2021)

DRK, morning...   Well, I've been sitting here for some time, trying to come up with something appropriate and intelligent to say about that meal and the kindness you bestowed toward the MIL... I'm at a loss...


----------



## tropics (Feb 28, 2021)

David that is awesome and I bet she loves you even more now. Great job
Richie


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Feb 28, 2021)

That’s also,e. Good for you. Omit all looks good


----------



## 912smoker (Feb 28, 2021)

Great meal from a good SIL and nothing like breaking bread with those special people in your life.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 28, 2021)

.Fantastic, David!!!  Like.
Great looking Food, and really Nice of you for being so nice to a Great Lady!!
I understand it too, because My Mother-in-Law was the Nicest Lady I ever Met.
We lost her to Cancer when she was only 63 years old, in 1981.  I still miss her.
I'm also glad the "Cherries in the Snow" were involved in such a Beautiful Event.

Bear


----------



## DRKsmoking (Feb 28, 2021)

yankee2bbq said:


> That’s so nice of you! Meal looks really good too! Awesome job!


Thanks yankee2bbq,its easy to do nice things for her
David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Feb 28, 2021)

daveomak said:


> DRK, morning...   Well, I've been sitting here for some time, trying to come up with something appropriate and intelligent to say about that meal and the kindness you bestowed toward the MIL... I'm at a loss...


Thanks daveomak, i understand what you are not saying, means alot
thanks for the like
David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Feb 28, 2021)

tropics said:


> David that is awesome and I bet she loves you even more now. Great job
> Richie


Thanks tropics for the like, 
and she said that it was real special for her to get an invitation to supper that way
( no way she could love me any more ....I'm so lovable, LOL )
David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Feb 28, 2021)

SmokingUPnorth said:


> That’s also,e. Good for you. Omit all looks good


Thanks SmokingUPnorth she had a great time
David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Feb 28, 2021)

912smoker said:


> Great meal from a good SIL and nothing like breaking bread with those special people in your life.


Thanks for the like 912smoker
this time in the world it is nice to still have your family and friends to try to try together with, even if it is in small groups
David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Feb 28, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> .Fantastic, David!!!  Like.
> Great looking Food, and really Nice of you for being so nice to a Great Lady!!
> I understand it too, because My Mother-in-Law was the Nicest Lady I ever Met.
> We lost her to Cancer when she was only 63 years old, in 1981.  I still miss her.
> ...


Thanks Bear , its hard when they are gone , so we try to do whatever we can while they are still with us
Thanks for the like
The pie was a big hit , i made 2 so i could have one for just me and Mona when they all left
David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Feb 28, 2021)

Thanks for the like Zweller


----------



## jcam222 (Feb 28, 2021)

Very cool David! All the food looks great and love the custom menu. I miss have my FiL around for things like this.  I’ve not heard of the game rumolli


----------



## robrpb (Feb 28, 2021)

Great job David. Everything looks good. That was very gracious of you. And the menu was a nice touch. It was a lot of work, but I would say all appreciated it and had a great time.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 28, 2021)

You served up a great meal! And I love your menu idea...very special indeed! Great to hear about families getting together and spending quality time together also! I'm just wondering if she won at cards? 

Ryan


----------



## Wurstmeister (Feb 28, 2021)

That was very thoughtful of you to take time to make the visit special.  Ya'll will be the talk of her social circle as well as the family for years to come!  Almost forgot,  the spread looks wonderful!!


----------



## cansmoke (Feb 28, 2021)

DRKsmoking said:


> "Mother in law asked for it" with pictures, First off she is in her low 80"s and does not ask for much. Very sweet lady. But she asked if i could do some ribs for her. So of coarse i said yes. She normally comes out once a month on the weekend to pay cards and have 1 beer. So i thought it would be nice if i made it special. So i made up a menu and emailed it to here for Saturday's supper. Here is the menu
> 
> View attachment 487142
> 
> ...


Looks great


----------



## ksblazer (Feb 28, 2021)

That looks like a feast there!! I would have eaten until my stomach started to hurt. 

I wouldn't be surprised if she asks for that again.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Feb 28, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> Very cool David! All the food looks great and love the custom menu. I miss have my FiL around for things like this.  I’ve not heard of the game Rummoli


Thanks for the like
Rummoli is a card game that has been around for a long time. As kids mom and dad would play it with us , we used pennies back than, here is a board i made for my wife 20 years ago we still use all the time
	

		
			
		

		
	











fun game .
David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Feb 28, 2021)

cansmoke said:


> Looks great


Thanks cansmoke for the like , and yes all was good
David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Feb 28, 2021)

ksblazer said:


> That looks like a feast there!! I would have eaten until my stomach started to hurt.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if she asks for that again.


Thanks ksblazer, yes it was way too much food for 6 but we all rolled away from table quite full , and as we speak
MIL is dishing up leftovers to take home for her tonight's supper.
David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Feb 28, 2021)

robrpb said:


> Great job David. Everything looks good. That was very gracious of you. And the menu was a nice touch. It was a lot of work, but I would say all appreciated it and had a great time.


Thanks robrpb, yes all was great , fun had by all. Thanks about the menu idea and the work is worth it. Cooking is a release now from work for me. Everyone was happy
David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Feb 28, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> You served up a great meal! And I love your menu idea...very special indeed! Great to hear about families getting together and spending quality time together also! I'm just wondering if she won at cards?
> 
> Ryan


Thanks for the like, and to start yes she smoked us all at Rummoli " pun intended " yes it was easy to build the menu , free template on internet.
always nice to have family time 
David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Feb 28, 2021)

Wurstmeister said:


> That was very thoughtful of you to take time to make the visit special.  Ya'll will be the talk of her social circle as well as the family for years to come!  Almost forgot,  the spread looks wonderful!!


Thanks for the like Wurstmeister,        I'm always the talk about something...not always good lol.
 Thanks about the food. First time with that much and different cooks with different times. almost reminded me of back in the kitchens, almost
David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Feb 28, 2021)

Thanks colin1230 for the like


----------



## DRKsmoking (Feb 28, 2021)

Thanks jaxgatorz for the like
David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Feb 28, 2021)

thank you for the like ofelles


----------



## kawboy (Mar 1, 2021)

Man I envy you! That is the main thing driving my mother nuts through all of this. We used to have her out several times a month for lunch and cribbage.  Now the facility wont let the resident leave for such excursions. I still sneak here food as much as I can, but it's not the same. I will be stealing your invite/menu idea when this is all over! Great job!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Mar 1, 2021)

Nice cook all around and I like the menu. Cool thing to do for your MIL! Points for sure.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Mar 1, 2021)

kawboy said:


> Man I envy you! That is the main thing driving my mother nuts through all of this. We used to have her out several times a month for lunch and cribbage.  Now the facility wont let the resident leave for such excursions. I still sneak here food as much as I can, but it's not the same. I will be stealing your invite/menu idea when this is all over! Great job!


Thanks kawboy , we are lucky she can still live on her own so far. And up here where we are it is the same in the homes , they are on and off of lock downs. My wife and her mom are great friends also, and they really look forward to playing cards and Rummoli . And yes she still wants her 1 warm beer.
  Good you can sneak her in some food but like you said not the same.

  By all means steal away. I just went on line and found a free temp plate for the menu and manipulated it for what i wanted.
Have smoken good time and stay safe
David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Mar 1, 2021)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> View attachment 487446
> 
> 
> Nice cook all around and I like the menu. Cool thing to do for your MIL! Points for sure.


 Ha Ha , Thanks SmokinVOLfan , there is nothing i would not do for her. She is a sweet lady and has no anger towards no one. Thanks for the like
David


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Mar 1, 2021)

DRKsmoking said:


> Ha Ha , Thanks SmokinVOLfan , there is nothing i would not do for her. She is a sweet lady and has no anger towards no one. Thanks for the like
> David



Tell her to come down south we will  hook her up with more than one beer and they will be cold


----------



## DRKsmoking (Mar 1, 2021)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Tell her to come down south we will  hook her up with more than one beer and they will be cold


Ha ha , i bet you guys could. I keep asking her if she wants a cold one , but no she likes them warm. We have a full bar downstairs by the pool table , but no just 1 beer.

She is quite funny, i have asked her if she would like another  and this is her response:
 " No thank you I can fell it,    if I have an other ANYONE could feel it " then she starts laughing, god love her.
David


----------



## bellarozes (Mar 1, 2021)

I love a good warm bacon dressing for baby spinach. Just crisp up some chopped bacon, keep about a generous teaspoon of the bacon fat in the pan, add a drizzle of olive oil to it, and use it to soften up some chopped   shallot






Tutuapp 9Apps Showbox


----------



## DRKsmoking (Mar 1, 2021)

bellarozes said:


> I love a good warm bacon dressing for baby spinach. Just crisp up some chopped bacon, keep about a generous teaspoon of the bacon fat in the pan, add a drizzle of olive oil to it, and use it to soften up some chopped shallot


hi bellarozes, not sure if this is where you wanted this response, but no problem. I have done this also. read post than reply in wrong post...no harm unless you really needed to answer some ones question elsewhere 
David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Mar 1, 2021)

Thanks for the likes:
 jmusser
Fueling Around

David


----------



## Winterrider (Mar 1, 2021)

Sounds like a sweet lady, and You treat her as such.
I remember when we use to stop at my gpa's and he would offer us up a beer. He had them in a milk pail in the entry, never cold. We would laugh about it and enjoy us a warm beer


----------



## DRKsmoking (Mar 1, 2021)

Winterrider said:


> Sounds like a sweet lady, and You treat her as such.
> I remember when we use to stop at my gpa's and he would offer us up a beer. He had them in a milk pail in the entry, never cold. We would laugh about it and enjoy us a warm beer


Thanks Winterrider for the like. Yes she is a sweet lady, nice about the memories about gpa's warm beer.
Thank you
David


----------



## Jabiru (Mar 1, 2021)

Sensational meal, the menu just gives that extra touch. Nice work.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Mar 2, 2021)

Jabiru said:


> Sensational meal, the menu just gives that extra touch. Nice work.


Thanks Jabiru,  I thought it would be fun to make it and send it to her . To make if feel a little more than her regular visits, and add a little fun to it
Thanks for the like
David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Mar 2, 2021)

Thanks for the like:
luvcatchingbass


----------



## DRKsmoking (Mar 3, 2021)

Thanks for the likes:
Gator240,
 Texomakid
Thanks 
David


----------



## forktender (Mar 3, 2021)

The title of this thread cracks me up.
Great looking grub!!!


----------



## DRKsmoking (Mar 3, 2021)

forktender said:


> The title of this thread cracks me up.
> Great looking grub!!!


Ha |Ha , yes the way i did it was for that reason, little play on words. Thanks it was a great meal and fun cooking all different items in same cook.
David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Mar 3, 2021)

Thanks for the like:
Central PA Cowboy


----------



## DRKsmoking (Mar 4, 2021)

Thanks for the like:
chefjimmyj


----------



## JLeonard (Mar 4, 2021)

DRKsmoking
 yeah, your doing your best to set the bar pretty high for us son-in-laws out here.  Excellent idea and a wonderful cook up. Kuddos to you brother!
Jim


----------



## DRKsmoking (Mar 4, 2021)

JLeonard said:


> DRKsmoking
> yeah, your doing your best to set the bar pretty high for us son-in-laws out here.  Excellent idea and a wonderful cook up. Kuddos to you brother!
> Jim


Thanks Jim for the like, and sorry was not my intentions to set the bar so high, as a new to smoking guy, i was just trying to involve MIL because she was coming out anyway. But thought a Menu invite would make her feel like it was more of a her weekend.

Ha Ha 
Thanks everyone for the likes and for thinking the menu was a good idea

David


----------



## JLeonard (Mar 4, 2021)

DRKsmoking said:


> Thanks Jim for the like, and sorry was not my intentions to set the bar so high, as a new to smoking guy, i was just trying to involve MIL because she was coming out anyway. But thought a Menu invite would make her feel like it was more of a her weekend.
> 
> Ha Ha
> Thanks everyone for the likes and for thinking the menu was a good idea
> ...


Oh man just yanking your leg.  Was a excellent idea and expertly executed.
Jim


----------



## DRKsmoking (Mar 4, 2021)

JLeonard said:


> Oh man just yanking your leg.  Was a excellent idea and expertly executed.
> Jim


Ha Ha,
Jim i knew you were , it was great to do, and im glad i got some laughs out of it.

Thanks for the likes 
David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Mar 5, 2021)

Thanks for the likes:
Smokeymose
TexasCookin

David


----------

